# Maine Humor



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)

...


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)

LOL!  My brother can relate to all of those!


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> View attachment 32487




LOL!  Several states could have one of those!


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 3, 2016)

These are so funny bluebreezes.  Thanks!

:lol1:


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 3, 2016)

Can't wait to get there....


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> View attachment 32494



:lol:  Love this one and the Bob Ross!


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 8, 2016)

Trick or Treat!


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 8, 2016)

...and they are so clever!!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2016)

View attachment 32505

That's funny!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2016)

View attachment 32610

Thank goodness!


----------

